# Expat package



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

An expat package is a provide when you are offered a job and you relocate to the country in question... expat packages are generally not offered to anyone if you are already in the country and trying to find employment although you probably will be paid more than the local rate it really is not much compared to an expat package.


An expat package generally provides
Accommodation allowance 
School Fees
Excellent salary
Car and driver 
Flights to and from the country.
Health Insurance.
Visas 


Maiden


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

Maiden, 

Sorry can I just ask, does this only apply if the company that employs you is british (or from whichever country you come from), or is it also the case if you secure employment with a company in your host country before you move out there?

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Widget said:


> Maiden,
> 
> Sorry can I just ask, does this only apply if the company that employs you is british (or from whichever country you come from), or is it also the case if you secure employment with a company in your host country before you move out there?
> 
> Hope that makes sense!




No it doesn't matter what nationality you are. Basically if you are recruited in your home country or a host country and you relocate you should be offered an expat package. You will not find an expat job in Egypt if you are already living here.


----------

